# best purp



## slick (Mar 10, 2007)

hey guys what seedbank would u guys recommend for indoor purple strain the higher yielding the better thanks guys


----------



## moneyme (Mar 10, 2007)

Ask DLToker. His bud pic of the month looks sweet!


----------

